# Think I'm about to be terminated.



## ladynotingreen (Aug 5, 2011)

Hi,

I'm here on a work visa. I believe I'm about to be terminated - my company asked me to do something I consider unethical. My question is, how short a time frame do I have to leave? Obviously if I'm not working for the company that sponsored me, I can't stay forever, but I'm hoping they won't handcuff me and march me to the airport.


----------



## samsexpat (Mar 5, 2012)

Nothing like this dear. 
They can't force you, if u carry an iPhone record what ever conversation you had with them & submitted to the police. You must have witnesses while the recording is there. Otherwise, it won't be effective. 

They will pay you even your end of service & more. This country is a country of law. 
There is a service called "Amin service" try it & u shall never regret it.


----------



## Ta2Ta2 (Feb 28, 2012)

samsexpat said:


> Nothing like this dear.
> They can't force you, if u carry an iPhone record what ever conversation you had with them & submitted to the police. You must have witnesses while the recording is there. Otherwise, it won't be effective.
> 
> They will pay you even your end of service & more. This country is a country of law.
> There is a service called "Amin service" try it & u shall never regret it.


Recording conversations without police Clarence or permission might put in places you don't wanna be there. Yes, it's valid evidence to put them under court orders but then you might be in trouble for this recordings. 

If you want to record anything. You can call Amin service in Advance and get guided by them.


----------



## Ta2Ta2 (Feb 28, 2012)

ladynotingreen said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm here on a work visa. I believe I'm about to be terminated - my company asked me to do something I consider unethical. My question is, how short a time frame do I have to leave? Obviously if I'm not working for the company that sponsored me, I can't stay forever, but I'm hoping they won't handcuff me and march me to the airport.


Don't attempt resigning. If they want to fire you let them do it. As they have to provide you a reason of termination and it has to be valid. Otherwise and it depends on which free zone sponsored you. You can raise a complain against them. Well, I don't know much details about your case but from my past experience being the same. I have got 3 monthes compensation additional to my full end of service benefits and one month notice. 

You may pm me if you want to discuss this further. Good luck.


----------

